# Searching of furry-manga authors



## Al1ve (Sep 19, 2019)

Hello all. I'm searching an authors which draws a furry manga where all characters are furry. Is there such authors? Can you write them here or pm? Mostly interested a paper edition. Thanks


----------



## Trevorbluesquirrel (Sep 19, 2019)

Beastars?

Books on Amazon and Ebay!


----------



## Al1ve (Sep 19, 2019)

Trevorbluesquirrel said:


> Beastars?
> 
> Books on Amazon and Ebay!


About Beastars i've heard already  but i though what there has authors on FA  also allowed authors who draws other furry comics and sell them as paper version. Maybe they sell them on conventions?


----------



## WXYZ (Sep 19, 2019)

Al1ve said:


> About Beastars i've heard already  but i though what there has authors on FA  also allowed authors who draws other furry comics and sell them as paper version. Maybe they sell them on conventions?


Oh, you can find printed versions of such comics here:
FurPlanet - Furry Books and Comics
Radio Comix
Welcome to Sofawolf Press | Sofawolf Press


----------



## Al1ve (Sep 19, 2019)

Manchesterite said:


> Oh, you can find printed versions of such comics here:
> FurPlanet - Furry Books and Comics
> Radio Comix
> Welcome to Sofawolf Press | Sofawolf Press


Thanks for information  i'll watch it more in detail


----------



## Cyanomega (Sep 20, 2019)

Can I honestly recommend Fruits Basket to you? I think it fits the bill.


----------



## Al1ve (Sep 21, 2019)

Cyanomega said:


> Can I honestly recommend Fruits Basket to you? I think it fits the bill.


Maybe. But what is it?


----------



## Cyanomega (Sep 22, 2019)

I mean, spoilers but not much in the way of spoilers if you are reading the manga.

[


----------



## Rochat (Oct 9, 2019)

Manchesterite said:


> Oh, you can find printed versions of such comics here:
> FurPlanet - Furry Books and Comics
> Radio Comix
> Welcome to Sofawolf Press | Sofawolf Press



Have you bought anything from Radio Comix recently? I just did and I'm trying to get an idea of their processing times.


----------



## WXYZ (Oct 10, 2019)

Rochat said:


> Have you bought anything from Radio Comix recently? I just did and I'm trying to get an idea of their processing times.


No. It seems they've recently updated their storefront. You can try contacting them here about your concerns: radiocomix@gmail.com


----------

